# Et si Internet n'avait pas existé?...



## WebOliver (2 Avril 2003)

Votre vie serait-elle différente? Auriez-vous orienté votre carrière différemment, auriez-vous eu d'autres amis, ou rencontré d'autres gens?

Ou est-ce que ça n'a influencé en rien votre vie? 

Déjà on serait pas tous là, sur ce forum...


----------



## Alex666 (2 Avril 2003)

si internet n'existait pas il faudrait l'inventer !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






(dsl il est tard)


----------



## melaure (2 Avril 2003)

On serait en train de pianoter sur nos minitels ...


----------



## WebOliver (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * On serait en train de pianoter sur nos minitels ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

En Suisse on avait le Videotex qui n'a jamais décollé et qui a finalement été abandonné il y a deux ou trois ans.


----------



## Foguenne (2 Avril 2003)

Comme je viens de l'écrire dans les user's de la nuit, je suis privé d'internet à domicile pendant un mois et demi car je m'y suis pris trop tard pour demander le raccordement téléphonique de ma nouvelle demeure. C'est bizarre de rentrer et de ce mettre devant le Mac sans connection. Très vite je m'éloigne, je prend un bouquin où je zappe.
Internet n'a pas trop diminué le temps que je passais à lire mais bien le temps passé devant la télé ce qui n'est pas plus mal.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * Votre vie serait-elle différente? Auriez-vous orienté votre carrière différemment, auriez-vous eu d'autres amis, ou rencontré d'autres gens?

Ou est-ce que ça n'a influencé en rien votre vie? 
* 

[/QUOTE]

Déjà je serais pas là en train de vous répondre !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis surtout, la psychologie scientifique expérimentale ne serait pas là où elle en est aujourd'hui : elle serait encore moins connue (sic !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et moins developpée qu'aujourd'hui.
Notez, à ce propos, que la psychologie, tout autant que l'armée si ce n'est plus, a énormément oeuvré pour l'essor d'internet.
Ahhhhhhh


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Avril 2003)

Si Internet n'avait pas existé, il est évident que nous n'en connaîtrions ni les avantages ni les inconvénients - on ne peut naturellement pas regretter l'absence de quelque chose qui n'existe pas.
Personnellement, j'aurais conservé mes encyclopédies en 24 volumes, je fréquenterais beaucoup plus les bibliothèques et par conséquent, je lirais plus...
En ce qui me concerne, Internet a pris peu à peu la place de mon bouquinage habituel et quotidien...
D'autrepart, avant, quand j'avais envie de discuter avec des amis, j'y allais physiquement...maintenant j'envoie des mails ou je chatte....
Est-ce mieux ? Est-ce moins bien ? A vrai dire, je n'en sais rien...
Amitiés à Toutes et Tous.....


----------



## bebert (2 Avril 2003)

Imaginez le "bar macg" dont les posts sont envoyés à l'aide de pigeons voyageurs !


----------



## krystof (2 Avril 2003)

Ca permet de se sentir un peu moins seul par moment, et de comprendre pleinement le sens du mot virtuel. Internet est une solution de facilité qui ne permet que la légèreté.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Avril 2003)

J'imagine aussi un monde dont le sous-sol serait truffé de tuyaux pneumatiques pour envoyer du courrier en capsules...
Chaque adresse serait équipée de ce genre de truc et il suffirait d'entrer le code de la personne, de presser sur "send" et Pfffffffff quelques minutes après, le destinataire entend un "tchac" dans son réceptacle.
Malheureusement, et dans le monde pourri où nous vivons, je ne suis pas certain que seul du courrier serait expédié de cette manière....


----------



## krystof (2 Avril 2003)

Ca ne fonctionne pas pour les mal-entendants ton système.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quoi, qu'est-ce tu dis


----------



## Luc G (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Imaginez le "bar macg" dont les posts sont envoyés à l'aide de pigeons voyageurs !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai fait un rêve : Finn en train d'organiser le burger quizz dans ce contexte.


----------



## bebert (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

J'ai fait un rêve : Finn en train d'organiser le burger quizz dans ce contexte.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Le jeu se déroulerait sur plusieurs générations !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et du côté de chez Barbarella, les pigeons disparaîtraient* inopinément ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* c'est bien comme ça que ce verbe ce conjugue ?


----------



## bonpat (2 Avril 2003)

j'aurais jamais su où était la Suisse...


----------



## barbarella (2 Avril 2003)

J'aurais fait des économies d'aspirine


----------



## bluespot (2 Avril 2003)

J'aurais loupé pas mal d'informations, étant donné ma surdité...


----------



## Luc G (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Le jeu se déroulerait sur plusieurs générations !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et du côté de chez Barbarella, les pigeons disparaîtraient* inopinément ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* c'est bien comme ça que ce verbe ce conjugue ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pour la conjugaison, à ma connaissance, c'est bon.

Mais "ce verbe * ce*  conjugue", là je suis moins sûr de l'orthographe.


----------



## barbarella (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Pour la conjugaison, à ma connaissance, c'est bon.

Mais "ce verbe  ce  conjugue", là je suis moins sûr de l'orthographe.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

C'était pour voir si on suivait


----------



## Luc G (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

C'était pour voir si on suivait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui, l'instit Bebert, il nous lâche pas !


----------



## Luc G (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * Votre vie serait-elle différente? Auriez-vous orienté votre carrière différemment, auriez-vous eu d'autres amis, ou rencontré d'autres gens?

Ou est-ce que ça n'a influencé en rien votre vie? 

Déjà on serait pas tous là, sur ce forum... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Sûr que je ne serais pas sur le forum, pour le reste...
- orientation de ma carrière : déjà la notion de carrière, ça dépasse un peu mes compétences  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- mes amis : disons que j'ai des amis virtuels en plus sur les forums de MacGé, mais les amis "réels" (sans vouloir offenser personne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), c'est plutôt autour d'une grillade, d'un petit verre, etc...

Internet ouvre plein de possibilités pour s'instruire, s'informer (ou se  désinformer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), et se distraire (les forums, par exemple), c'est en ce sens là qu'il m'influence. Sur le fond des choses personnelles, je ne pense pas, pour moi.


----------



## bebert (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Oui, l'instit Bebert, il nous lâche pas !

* 

[/QUOTE]

Désoler !


----------



## donatello (2 Avril 2003)

si internet n'existait pas j'aurai peut être fini de rédiger mon mémoire de DEA avant juin 2012...

c'est vrai, personne n'en parle mais internet au boulot, pour un feignant comme moi, c'est une vraie plaie...


----------



## Luc G (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par donatello:</font><hr /> * si internet n'existait pas j'aurai peut être fini de rédiger mon mémoire de DEA avant juin 2012...

c'est vrai, personne n'en parle mais internet au boulot, pour un feignant comme moi, c'est une vraie plaie...

* 

[/QUOTE]

Pour te consoler si nécessaire : rassure-toi, si internet n'avait pas existé et si tu es un vrai feignant, tu aurais trouvé autre chose pour traîner. Je te parle d'expérience.


----------



## obi wan (2 Avril 2003)

eh ben si y avait pas eu internet, j'aurais pas pu apprendre mon boulot, ni le pratiquer d'ailleurs... et surtout je bosserais pas chez moi, et ça, c pas négligeable quand même de commencer sa journée en pijama devant le mac  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et pi on seraient pas là tous, à deviser gaiement


----------



## barbarella (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Désoler !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Reprenons à zéro


----------



## melaure (2 Avril 2003)

J'ai quand mêm l'impression que dans l'évolution technologique d'une civilisation, c'est quasi-incontournable. L'homme aurait chercher le meilleur moyen de communiquer vite et sous une forme ou une autre, Internet aurait été créé ...


----------



## Luc G (2 Avril 2003)

L'amusant, c'est l'évolution de l'utilisation de l'internet par rapport aux origines : le mail a gardé son importance mais pour le reste...

Le ftp continue mais joue parfois d'autres rôles que ceux au départ. Le web, relativement récent est devenu, pour beaucoup de gens le centre de l'internet (ce qu'il n'était pas).

Sont appaus, souvent à travers le web, des tas de choses comme les forums, qui font toute la convivialité du net et l'accés aux bases de données, contrairement aux origines, passe presque toujours par là.


----------



## obi wan (2 Avril 2003)

et le pear-to-pear alors ? fabuleux élan de partage... le retour du troc ! c'est vrai qu'à la base, tout le monde n'est pas obligé de laisser ses fichiers accessibles, mais la plupart des utilisateurs le font, et c pour ça que ça marche aussi bien


----------



## Laurent T (2 Avril 2003)

Si Internet n'avait pas existé, je n'aurais peut être pas pris cette direction dans mes études... Je me destinais à finir juriste dans les affaires ou en fiscalité, et finalement je fais un dea informatique et droit... très axés sur le problème des données personnelles sur le net et autres droit d'auteur et brevet...
Si Internet n'avait pas existé, je n'aurais pas pu faire les recherches de mémoire de chez moi, je n'aurais pas rencontré certaines personnes à qui je tiens beaucoup aujourd'hui (dédicace à Tyler de Marseille et Lorant de Girondes), je n'aurais pas pu garder le contact avec ma meilleure amie partie aux usa pendant des mois...
Bref Internet fait partie de ma vie de tous les jours, et j'aurais clairement du mal à m'en passer....


----------



## bebert (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Reprenons à zéro* 

[/QUOTE]

Merci à internet sans qui je n'aurais jamais connu Otto Graf et Graham Air.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 
Merci à internet sans qui je n'aurais jamais connu Otto Graf et Graham Air. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Et dire aussi que sans Internet, je ne vous aurais jamais connu !!! Je n'ose même pas y penser...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Tant d'amitiés, de conneries et d'absurdités qui n'auraient jamais vu le jour... Allez j'arrête, je me fais du mal....


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Et dire aussi que sans Internet, je ne vous aurais jamais connu !!! Je n'ose même pas y penser...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Tant d'amitiés, de conneries et d'absurdités qui n'auraient jamais vu le jour... Allez j'arrête, je me fais du mal.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]


C'est exactement à ce quoi je pensais. Bravo TheBig ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ainsi que les disparus, parti vers d'autres horizons, on ne les aurais jamais connus !!

Vive Internet ! MacG ! Et vous tous amis de la toile


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Frédo:</font><hr /> * 
Vive Internet ! MacG ! Et vous tous amis de la toile  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Et...vive Toi, Frédo !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Si j'osais, et pour être fidèle à ma réputation, je dirais : "tenons-nous tous par la main, chantons et dansons dans ce grand champ de fleurs jusqu'à la tombée de la nuit et faisons de nos feux de joie des milliers d'appels pour la paix et la fraternité...!"
Mais, je n'oserais jamais.....


----------



## WebOliver (23 Août 2004)

Je remonte ce sujet... je l'ai relu et il me laisse songeur, pensif et nostalgique. Où serions-nous? Que ferions-nous?... Nos vies seraient différentes? Nous serions ailleurs, avec d'autres gens? Excercerions-nous d'autres métiers, serions-nous partis vivre dans d'autres pays? 

Tout se mélange, se défait, se fait.

Et ce forum, avec ses délires, ses fous rires, ses coups de gueule, ses gens qui le font, n'existerait pas.

C'est fou. C'est la vie.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Août 2004)

Webo, c'est bo quand tu parles...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (23 Août 2004)

Si Internet n'existait pas, je penserais que le SPAM est une blague des Monthy Python, que le phishing est une activité pratiquée en mer ou dans les rivières et les lacs, le cheval de Troie une astuce d'Ulysse, le seul virus que j'aurai attrapé  celui de la gastro-entérite ...

Mais bon il faut en prendre les bons côtés : plus de tendinite aux poignets car envoi de CV/LM par la poste, accélération de ma thèse car accès à des articles non disponibles en bibliothèque, probablement pas de switch de PC vers Mac .... 

Le site de l'économiste     Michel Volle propose un rappel sur les origines d'Internet et notamment un article en anglais sur les pionniers du net


----------



## Hurrican (23 Août 2004)

Et bien si Internet n'avais pas existé ... il aurait quand même été inventé ! 
Pourquoi ? parce que tout le monde (à part Billou), se dirigeait vers ce type de communication. Je me rappelle des débuts d'internet, et de mon Amiga qui surfait seul avec quelques Unix, quand les autres sytèmes grand public en étaient encore au émulateurs minitel et autres BBS. Il a fallu peu de temps pour que tout le monde converge (sauf Billou encore ...).

Enfin, si Internet n'existait pas, les virus, failles et autres chevaux de troie ne se répandraient pas sur l'OS d'en face, et ne donneraient pas d'envie de switch a autant de monde ces derniers temps !


----------



## nato kino (23 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je remonte ce sujet...



Bah voilà... Encore une taupe dans le jardin !!   :rateau:


----------



## ederntal (23 Août 2004)

Perso Internet à ENORMEMENT influancé ma petite vie.
Je pense que :

Je ne me serait jamais autant passionné par l'informatique et le mac.

Je n'aurais peux etre pas été aussi proche de certains amis (et meme avec ma mère) avec lesquels je discute sur internet.

Je n'aurais peut etre jamais autant aimé la musique que maintenant (le piratage, je sais c'est pas bien, m'as permis d'avoir des 100e de CD que je n'aurais jamais entendu... et je n'achterai certainement pas autant de cd/dvd aujourd'hui)

Je passerai beaucoup moins de temps devant l'ordi... et donc beaucoup plus devant la tv... donc j'aurais une culture générale moins grande...

Je n'aurais pas fait les études (art appliqué) que je m'apprète à faire.

Bref ça a boulversé ma vie relationnelle, culturelle, scolaire, professionnelle...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Août 2004)

Sans le net? Je n'aurais jamais pu garder le contact avec les personnes rencontrées ça et là. Rien que cette année je suis parti en Australie, Suède et Espagne grâce aux contacts entretenus par e-mail. Une lettre manuscrite c'est tellement contraignant. De même, je peux voir mes cousins des US et de Grande Bretagne grâce à iSight et ça c'est vraiment génial. Bref, que du bon. Sans le net, la province c'est la province. Avec le net, on est un peu partout tout le temps et avec tout le monde! 
[mode chambre]
La preuve? vous avez vu le nombre de Suisses sur MacG!  

[\ mode chambre off]


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Août 2004)

Si internet n'existait pas... Perso, j'ose même pas y penser    :love:


----------



## macinside (23 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Votre vie serait-elle différente? Auriez-vous orienté votre carrière différemment, auriez-vous eu d'autres amis, ou rencontré d'autres gens?
> 
> Ou est-ce que ça n'a influencé en rien votre vie?
> 
> Déjà on serait pas tous là, sur ce forum...



je flooderai sur minitel


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Août 2004)

je me suis abonné en 91, et c'était le désert. Mais déjà j'y passais du temps. Ca a augmenté avec les contenus qui arrivaient.
Sans Internet, France Telecom ne pourrirait pas la vie des gens avec leur Wanadoo à la noix.
J'aurai pas trouvé mon CD de Roy Buchanan que j'ai cherché partout pendant des années et que j'ai commandé au US par le web.
J'aurai pas monté ma boîte.
J'aurai pas fermé ma boîte  
Je téléphonerais plus
Je me ferai chier avec des prospectus partout pour garder un trace des trucs que je trouve intéressants.
Je ne pourrais pas envoyer des morts d'amour à ma femme pendant la journée :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (23 Août 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Je ne pourrais pas envoyer des morts d'amour à ma femme pendant la journée :love:



Je l'aime à mourir.... Les nouveaux Roméo & Juliette


----------



## camisol (23 Août 2004)

"moi je n'étais rien et voila qu'aujourd'hui, je suis le gardien de ses jours, de ses nuits..."
Si Internet n'existait pas, on serait obligé d'écouter Francis Cabrel ?


----------



## Macounette (24 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je remonte ce sujet... je l'ai relu et il me laisse songeur, pensif et nostalgique. Où serions-nous? Que ferions-nous?... Nos vies seraient différentes? Nous serions ailleurs, avec d'autres gens? Excercerions-nous d'autres métiers, serions-nous partis vivre dans d'autres pays?
> 
> Tout se mélange, se défait, se fait.
> 
> ...


Philosophe le WebO  

Si Internet n'avait pas existé.... ma vie aurait été complètement différente.
C'est par le biais d'Internet que j'ai trouvé mon premier job dans l'informatique... et j'y suis restée.

Parfois je me dis : hélas... 
Parfois je me dis : heureusement...
Chaque chose a son bon et son mauvais côté.... 

Internet rapproche. Internet sépare aussi....

J'ai connu plein d'amis sur Internet.  :love: certains sont devenus des amis pour la vie... :love: :love: 

Et j'y passe beaucoup, beaucoup trop de temps :rose:  

Je lis moins. Nettement moins... mais j'écoute davantage de zik :love:
Et je bénis la journée occasionnelle (beaucoup trop rare) où ma connexion Internet est en rade - cela m'oblige à prendre un livre, faire autre chose. Et ce n'est pas plus mal


----------



## camisol (24 Août 2004)

Quant à moi, si Internet n'existait pas, je n'aurais jamais eu le droit d'espérer exister.


----------



## minime (24 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> J'imagine aussi un monde dont le sous-sol serait truffé de tuyaux pneumatiques pour envoyer du courrier en capsules...



Terry Gilliam nous l'a déjà montré à l'écran, en cas de spam ou de flood les tuyaux risquent d'exploser, mais on ne peut intervenir sans avoir rempli un forumulaire.


----------



## poildep (24 Août 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Terry Gilliam nous l'a déjà montré à l'écran, en cas de spam ou de flood les tuyaux risquent d'exploser, mais on ne peut intervenir sans remplir un forumulaire.


Sans internet, ce serait Brazil


----------



## macelene (24 Août 2004)

nous serions là au beau milieu de la nuit à poster des...  ??? 


Je me demande ce que je ferais si... Mais dans le fond j'ai encore un livre à terminer et des tas d'autres à lire. :rose:


----------



## Lila (24 Août 2004)

:mouais:....si Internet n'avait jamais existé....!?!? pq, cà n'a pas toujours existé ?
  Je suis à peu près sûr qu'il y en a qui sont assez jeunes et  sur la toile pour penser ça...

  Mais pour nous la question a un sens....

 ...perso, si internet n'avait pas existé, il y a plein de gens qui ne se seraient jamais rencontrés, qui n'auraient jamais vécu certaines choses ensemble, certains qui n'auraient jamais fait souffrir, d'autres qui n'auraient jamais rendu heureux.....
 Finalement comme dans la vie...à ceci près qu'internet nous fait croire que l'on vit des choses, comme ces forums où des avatars, plus ou moins représentatif des personnes, ont des "échanges", des humeurs, des avis, des affinités et des inimitiés, des "histoires"....

  .....Internet existe...et c'est la 4ème DIMENSION .....Tu es dedans


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Août 2004)

J'ai déjà passé tellement d'heures entières sur la toile que j'ose même pas imaginé ce que j'aurais fait sans :/


----------



## Bassman (24 Août 2004)

La question ne se pose meme pas : on ferait sans doute autre chose


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Août 2004)

J'aurais pas non plus rencontré plein de chouettes personnes :love: :love: :love:


----------



## macelene (24 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais pas non plus rencontré plein de chouettes personnes :love: :love: :love:


ça c'est sûr     

:love:


----------



## Nephou (24 Août 2004)

Internet c'est un peu un costume de scène pour pas cher. C'est l'expression -- pour certains -- d'individualités qui trouvent une parade à leur réclusion volontaire. C'est une petit mort pour leur timidité.

 En fin bref, ça me permet de m'exprimer plus simplement que je ne le fais d'habitude IRL comme on dit ici[bas/haut ?].


----------



## WebOliver (24 Août 2004)

Merci pour vos messages.   

Si Internet n'avait pas existé... nous ne serions pas plus heureux ou plus malheureux, ou peut-être que oui... qui sait.  

Comme beaucoup ici, ça m'a permis de rencontrer plein de gens que je n'aurais _jamais_ rencontré alors, et de m'en faire des amis.

Et j'ai aussi découvert des coins et des régions où je pense que je n'aurais jamais mis les pieds: exemple Clermont-Ferrand et l'Auvergne (pas top sous la pluie quand même  )...


----------



## Lila (24 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour vos messages.
> 
> Si Internet n'avait pas existé... nous ne serions pas plus heureux ou plus malheureux, ou peut-être que oui... qui sait.
> 
> ...


 ...qui te dis que le temps que tu as passé à rencontrer ces gens, tu ne l'aurais pas fait ailleurs et autrement et rencontré d'autres personnes tout aussi bien , voire mieux même.....si ça se trouve t'as raté mieux


----------



## WebOliver (24 Août 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...qui te dis que le temps que tu as passé à rencontrer ces gens, tu ne l'aurais pas fait ailleurs et autrement et rencontré d'autres personnes tout aussi bien , voire mieux même.....si ça se trouve t'as raté mieux



Eh oui, tu as raison. C'est la vie...  Je pense à Pierrot... ou à mon frère.


----------



## minime (24 Août 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> si ça se trouve t'as raté mieux



C'est pas possible, les gens dehors ils sont tous sur PC.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (24 Août 2004)

Si Internet n'existait pas, je ne posterai pas ce message


----------



## Juste en passant (24 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je pense à Pierrot...


C'est dingue ça. Ce matin même, en me rendant au taf, j'avais cette chanson en tête...

Cool.


----------



## bebert (24 Août 2004)

Si le net n'existait pas, je ne serais pas fondamentalement différent. J'étais déjà "établi" avant ma première connexion.


----------



## Lila (24 Août 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas possible, les gens dehors ils sont tous sur PC.


 .....ben voilà....cqfd.....ça en fait du monde en moins à renconter ça ! ...si ça se trouve...yen a un ou une qui vaut le coup de switcher ....ahhhh l'amour fait faire des choses étonnantes parfois...


----------



## Lila (24 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Eh oui, tu as raison. C'est la vie...


 ....et si on faisait une vraie journée, tous en même temps, sans se connecter à rien du tout sur Internet.....et après on mettrait en ligne chacun cette magnifique expérience.....
 ....(mode *PARADOXE* on)....._*"Raconte sur les forums ta vie sans Internet"
*_
 ....


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Août 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ....et si on faisait une vraie journée, tous en même temps, sans se connecter à rien du tout sur Internet.....et après on mettrait en ligne chacun cette magnifique expérience.....
> ....(mode *PARADOXE* on)....._*"Raconte sur les forums ta vie sans Internet"
> *_
> ....



Lila ça va la forme ?! :mouais:


----------



## Lila (24 Août 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Lila ça va la forme ?! :mouais:


 
 yes ! gros rube !....je fais exploser le CA de kleenex !....encore une journée comme ça et me fais refaire le nez en chirurgie plastique.....atchouuuuuuuub !:mouais:


----------



## Juste en passant (26 Août 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> atchouuuuuuuub !:mouais:


:hosto: 

A tes souhaits !


----------



## Bassman (26 Août 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ....et si on faisait une vraie journée, tous en même temps, sans se connecter à rien du tout sur Internet.....et après on mettrait en ligne chacun cette magnifique expérience.....
> ....(mode *PARADOXE* on)....._*"Raconte sur les forums ta vie sans Internet"
> *_
> ....


 Suffit d'attendre que les forums soient encore en panne


----------



## poildep (26 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Suffit d'attendre que les forums soient encore en panne


Pas con, mais moi quand les forums sont en panne, je vais surfer ailleurs.


----------



## golf (26 Août 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> je me suis abonné en 91, et c'était le désert...


Là, je serais bien étonné


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Là, je serais bien étonné



de quoi?


----------



## alan.a (26 Août 2004)

obi wan a dit:
			
		

> eh ben si y avait pas eu internet, j'aurais pas pu apprendre mon boulot, ni le pratiquer d'ailleurs... et surtout je bosserais pas chez moi, et ça, c pas négligeable quand même de commencer sa journée en pijama devant le mac



Tout pareil mais sans le pyjama


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Août 2004)

Si internet n'avait pas existé... 

..ça n'aurait pas abrasé sec ici ce soir... :mouais: :rateau: :love:

Narf©! :love:


----------



## nato kino (27 Août 2004)

C'est très joli toutes ces rayures... 

C'est fou ce qu'on peut faire avec internet. :style:


----------



## decoris (27 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est bizarre de rentrer et de ce mettre devant le Mac sans connection. Très vite je m'éloigne, je prend un bouquin où je zappe.
> Internet n'a pas trop diminué le temps que je passais à lire mais bien le temps passé devant la télé ce qui n'est pas plus mal.




moi je crois tout simplement que je n'aurais pas de mac, et que j'aurais un usage beaucoup plus modéré de l'ordinateur (jeu/bureautique/math) alors qu'aujourd'hui c'est quasi 80% d'internet...
je suis tout à fait d'accord avec Foguenne quant à savoir qui a le plus pâti de l'arrivée d'internet : la TV!!! je n'y passe plus que quelques minutes par jours, contre quelques heures avant internet (JT, film du soir, et parfois série débile)

par contre je passe toujours autant de temps dans les journaux (c'est le seul endroit ou on apprend des choses qu'on ne cherchait pas), et à lire des bouquins...


----------



## ficelle (27 Août 2004)

en 1995, je passais peut être un peu plus de temps devant mon mac chaque jour, qu'aujourd'hui... j'avais pris un abonnement chez france-pratique.
c'était sympa... un accès à internet à 9600 baud, pas de sites à visiter, et si je recevais des mails, c'était que j'en etais l'auteur... 
mais ça n'empechait pas de bosser, de créer, d'échanger, et de parler mac avec des potes.


si internet n'avait pas existé, c'est que l'informatique en général n'aurait pas vu le jour...


----------



## jayd (27 Août 2004)

je ferais 10kg de moins!


----------



## Grug (28 Août 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est très joli toutes ces rayures...
> 
> C'est fou ce qu'on peut faire avec internet. :style:


 c'e"st pô des rayures, c'est de la :"la psychologie scientifique expérimentale"


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2004)

Purée !!! J'ai encore raté quelque chose.. internet existe bien mais ça ne fait pas tout...


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour vos messages.
> 
> Si Internet n'avait pas existé... nous ne serions pas plus heureux ou plus malheureux, ou peut-être que oui... qui sait.
> 
> ...



Moi aussi je me suis fait plein de nouveaux amis !!!!!


----------



## casimir (28 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je me suis fait plein de nouveaux amis !!!!!


 incroyable


----------



## casimir (28 Août 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Si Internet n'existait pas, je ne posterai pas ce message




on te crois gribouille


----------



## Grug (28 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je me suis fait plein de nouveaux amis !!!!!


  :love:


----------

